# Headless Horseman prop question



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys! I have been these last 2 months going crazy trying to figure out

what theme i should set up in my front yard. I would figure i better get going 

since time is ticking away. Then i stumbled upon this pic.


Yeah! a Headless Horseman! Great and creepy! Ummm,,, does anybody have 

an idea how this was made? I am thinking monster mud maybe plus a 

costume blended in Help!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, that looks amazing. I have never seen it before. Where did you get the pics?


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

I did a search on google headless horseman prop and some pics came up.
Actually this is a blog
http://civslegendofsleepyhollow.blogspot.com/2009/10/headless-skunk-of-tappan-zee.html

I don't how to get in contact with this person. So i figured

maybe this person is on the forum as well.. Great stuff!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

There's an email address on the blog. Look under the link for his profile.

I'd presume a wood and wire mesh structure underneath. I don't see indications that a lot of monster mud was used except maybe the neck. I think it's a very sound base structure, well dressed and costumed.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! It's amazing! I'd like to see the rest of this haunt.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks duh! I usually miss details when something gets my juices flowing! I keep looking at this prop. did a real good ageing process to this.
I would swear he treated or painted the clothes on this, that is why i said monster mud instead of burlap he dipped some clothes in it. Really cool! I have to make one!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is very cool, i have always loved the headless horseman. Matter of fact I just finished the disney sleepy hollow song for my skulltronix today, turned out great. I am waiting for a new battery for my camera, should be here tomorrow, and i will put up a video of it.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

We looked into doing a Sleepy Hollow theme last year and I scoured the net looking for pics. I stumbled across those same pictures you have posted. If I'm not mistaken, that prop was made using one of the actual Sleepy Hollow costumes from the movie. I could be wrong and getting it mixed up with another person. I had found one guy who made a clone of the movie prop and another who was actually using the stunt double costume from the movie he won off of eBay. Can't remember which was which now.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Really? Wow i thought i was insane! lol! Hmmmm If that is the case, i am going to have to

think about how i am going to dress this. I have an idea on making the basic frame.

I have a Dracula's cape that is real nice deluxe model cape that would probably work. 

I have a couple of fun-kins around i could carve. Going to need some ideas from all of 

you on how to go about dressing this thing up. I don't want it to look corny. I am 

probably going to have to make an ax like the one in the pic. OK, Going to need some 

ideas guys let em rip! I will post pics and all so this should be fun. If you were going for 

this How would you do it? Thanks to all in advance.....


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Found the guy who made this, he is on Halloween forum. Pm him.

Still want to hear your ideas! So send em! This should be cool!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I found this on the site

http://civslegendofsleepyhollow.blogspot.com/2008/11/inspiration-and-construction.html


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey! you beat me to the punch! lol! I received an email from him just a little 

while ago and told me where to find how to make it. This is good stuff!

So now i have my way of doing this.. I will post the progress of this prop

as it goes.


----------

